# Info on Mozart's K.Anh.IV 213 Quartet?



## HaraldWeiss (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello everyone  Does anyone have info about the K.Anh.213 quartet's history?

I bought one of those budget CDs at a used store titled "Most Beautiful Quartets". I didn't recognize one of the quartets on the CD (the other two were Mozart's 15th and 16th) and there are no liner notes or Kochel numbers. I'm far from an expert, but with some research I found the mystery music referred to as "K.Anh.IV#213 Milanese Quartet No. 4 in E-Flat Major". Apparently the "Anh. IV" part refers to 'appendix section 4' in Kochel's catalog which is for works of doubtful authenticity.

What's confusing me is that I find no reference to it in most Kochel catalog listings. Also, the "Milanese Quartet #4" that I'm familiar with is in C Major K.157. 

If you do a web search for "K.Anh.IV, No. 213", you should find links to Youtube performances if that helps. Searching for "Mozart String Quartets London Festival Orchestra" should lead to links for what is probably a re-release of the CD in question (cover is different, but the contents and track times are the same). Any info on this music would be appreciated!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Robbins Landon cites it was others possibly is by joseph schuster

k anh 210-13 spurious


----------



## HaraldWeiss (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you for that info stomanek; interesting, I hadn't heard of Schuster. Do you know which of Landon's books/essays cover these quartets? 

It seems strange that they aren't shown on so many Kochel Catalog lists. For example, the Wikipedia "Köchel catalogue" page shows anh.214-216 but no anh.210-213. 

I see reference to recordings of K.anh.210-213 by Barchet Quartet and also the Mozarteum Quartet Salzburg. I might try to get a copy. The anh.213 is nice music in my opinion. It feels somewhat simple - more reminiscent of Mozart's early works. 'Simple' is not bad, but I could believe it was written by someone other than Mozart.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

HaraldWeiss said:


> Thank you for that info stomanek; interesting, I hadn't heard of Schuster. Do you know which of Landon's books/essays cover these quartets?
> 
> It seems strange that they aren't shown on so many Kochel Catalog lists. For example, the Wikipedia "Köchel catalogue" page shows anh.214-216 but no anh.210-213.
> 
> I see reference to recordings of K.anh.210-213 by Barchet Quartet and also the Mozarteum Quartet Salzburg. I might try to get a copy. The anh.213 is nice music in my opinion. It feels somewhat simple - more reminiscent of Mozart's early works. 'Simple' is not bad, but I could believe it was written by someone other than Mozart.


I found the info in Robbins Landon book "The Mozart Compendium" in the section listing doubtful and spurious works. I personally never bother with works of doubtful authenticity. The one exception is k297b the sinfonia concertantte for 4 wind instruments.

I think it is near certain that Mozart did not compose Kanh 213 - great quartets like the Barchet would not waste time recording it. There is ample genuine Mozart to play.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

some info from wikipedai about shuster

*Schuster's work is also found in the string quartets appendix of the Köchel catalogue (No. 210 et seq,), and for a long time the "Milan Quartets" (1772-73) were viewed as Mozart works. Schuster composed these works around 1780, which were long considered to be copies of Mozart originals. The musicologist Ludwig Finscher was able to uncover the true origin (in The Music Research, 1966).*


----------

